# GPS-Touren für Sizilien???



## Clark_Gabel (13. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte im März '07 zur Saisonvorbereitung nach Sizilien fliegen und dort ein paar Touren fahren. Ich habe mir auch schon das Buch "Mountainbiken auf Sizilien" besorgt. Darin sind schon mal 19 Touren sehr gut beschrieben.

Ich habe auch schon im Internet auf www.gps-tour.info nachgeschaut, aber dort gab es nur eine Tour zum runterladen. 

Also bitte, falls jemand von euch ein paar Tracks gespeichert hat und mir diese zur Vefügung stellen könnte, dass wäre absolut Klasse...!!!  

Bis denne...


----------



## LarsiHasi (3. November 2006)

Hallo Clark_Gabel,

ich komme grade mit meiner Freundin aus einem Traumurlaub von Sizilien zurück. Wir sind allerdings dort mit den Rennrädern unterwergs gewesen - als "Anleitung" diente uns das Buch "Rennradfahren auf Sizilien" aus der selben Verlagsreihe.

Unserer Meinung nach ist Sizilien ein echter Geheimtipp mit sehr viel Potential für die nächsten Jahre und es könnte sich zu einem weiteren Mallorca entwickeln.

Natürlich sind wir auch Mountenbiker und werden beim nächsten Mal unsere MTB's mitnehmen. Da es auf Sizilien nicht so viele Privatgrundstücke wie auf Mallorca gibt und das Land generell recht hügelig ist ist es zum Mountenbiken bestimmt auch ein Traumrevier und ideal geeignet um im Frühjahr oder Herbst dem deutschen Schmuddelwetter zu entfliehen.

Besonders hervorheben möchten wir vor allem die taumhafte Unterkunft in einem Agritourismo - eine weit verbreitete Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten in Italien:
Wir waren im Agritourismo Timpa del Sole (www.timpadelsole.it) untergebracht. Dieser komplett renovierte Bauernhof (Unterkünfte fertig renoviert im August 2006) befindet sich auf einer kleinen Anhöhe zwischen Noto und Noto Antica ca. 15km vom Strand Lido del Noto.

Man fühlt sich in dieser ruhigen und idyllischen Lage mit Blick aufs Meer sehr gut aufgehoben und wird bei Bedarf jeden Abend sehr preisgünstig von einer hervorragenden Köchin bestens bekocht. Alles ist sehr familiär gehalten - Gastfreundschaft wird hier noch großgeschrieben. Wir empfanden dies als den idealen Ort um sich nach anspruchsvollen Radtouren, die sich hervorragend mit kulturellen Highlights verbinden lassen, so richtig zu erholen.

Der Schwiegersohn des Hauses ist übrigens selbst ein begeisterter Mountenbiker und hat selbst schon bei der Transalp Challange teilgenommen. Und als echter Sizilieaner läßt er es sich natürlich nicht nehmen, den Gästen die Schönheit seines Landes in ausgedehnten Radtouren näher zu bringen. 

Und wenn man kein Italinisch kann, dann kommt man eben mit Händen und Füßen weiter.
Ich werde mal versuchen, dort nach ein paar GPS-Tracks zu fragen. Ich selbst habe zwei Rennradtracks augezeichnet - bei Interesse kann ich diese sehr gerne zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clark_Gabel (3. November 2006)

Hallo Lars,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich fliege leider erst Anfang März 2007 nach Sizilien, denn wenn man das so liest, dann möchte man am liebsten gleich durchstarten (nachdem es ja langsam aber sicher ziemlich ungemütlich bei uns wird). Ihr wart dann also im Südosten von Sizilien, oder liege ich da falsch. Ich bin in Cefalu (liegt ca. 80 km östlich von Palermo) im Hotel Kalura www.hotel-kalura.com untergebracht. Es wäre nett von dir, wenn du mir deine GPS-Daten zumailen könntest?!

Vielleicht bekommst du noch ein paar GPS-Daten für die Region um Cefalu, dass wäre natürlich spitzenmäßig.

Vielen Dank erst einmal und TAKE CARE

Gruß
Christian


----------



## LarsiHasi (5. November 2006)

Hallo Christian,

wir waren in der Region um Syrakus, im Südosten Siziliens und haben dort unsere Touren gestartet. Mittlerweile habe ich unsere drei Rennradtouren auch im GPS-Tourenportal eingestellt (www.gps-tour.info - Tour 5932, 5934, 5935). Die GPS Daten kannst Du bei Bedarf von dort herunterladen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...limitstart=0&country=Italien&federal=Sizilien

Für die Region um Cefalu habe ich selbst leider keine Touren - aber ich werde mal mit dem itialienischen Mountenbikekollegen aus dem Timpa del Sole kontakt aufnehmen, er ist nämlich ganz versessen darauf, Touren von Sizilien zu sammeln und sich seinen Traum von einer selbst zusammengestelten Trans Sicilia zu erfüllen.

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## cantuccini (3. März 2009)

die Beiträge hier sind schon eine Weile alt. Vielleicht hat sich der GPS-Tracks-Markt für Sizilien schoin verbessert. Hätte jemand GPS-Tracks fürs Bike (je mehr Trails umso besser - Forststrassen sind eh ganz gut selbst zu finden) - ich wäre äussert dankbar.
Bevorzugt Region Cefalu / Madonie!
Danke und Ciao


----------



## NoBrakesBG (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Biker,
jetzt muss ich diesen Thread nochmals aufleben lassen: kann mir einer Tipps für MTB-Touren (gpx-files) in der Gegend um Cafalu geben?
gpsies.com und gps-tour.info habe ich schon abgeklappert...

Danke im Voraus für jeden Tipp!




cantuccini schrieb:


> die Beiträge hier sind schon eine Weile alt. Vielleicht hat sich der GPS-Tracks-Markt für Sizilien schoin verbessert. Hätte jemand GPS-Tracks fürs Bike (je mehr Trails umso besser - Forststrassen sind eh ganz gut selbst zu finden) - ich wäre äussert dankbar.
> Bevorzugt Region Cefalu / Madonie!
> Danke und Ciao


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren: wir (meine bessere Hälfte und ich) wollen im November dort biken. Der Ätna steht ganz oben auf der wo-fahren-wir-Liste...


----------



## komamati-san (19. März 2013)

Auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Trails rund um den Ätna bin ich auf die Touren-Seite unserer italienischen Kollegen gestoßen:

http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/countries/view/53

Ich würd ja in einer Woche gern einmal rum um diesen fetten Berg, mit einem großen Schlenker nach Norden und Nordosten. Die monte peloritani sehen super aus, aber ob man da oben was zu essen und zu schlafen gibt, ist eher fraglich bzw. schlecht rauszubekommen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. März 2013)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Trails rund um den Ätna bin ich auf die Touren-Seite unserer italienischen Kollegen gestoßen:
> 
> http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/countries/view/53
> 
> Ich würd ja in einer Woche gern einmal rum um diesen fetten Berg, mit einem großen Schlenker nach Norden und Nordosten. Die monte peloritani sehen super aus, aber ob man da oben was zu essen und zu schlafen gibt, ist eher fraglich bzw. schlecht rauszubekommen.


 

Etna rules!









Wir waren im November 2012 auf Sizilien und am Etna zum Biken. 

Sprichst Du englisch? Bist' Du in facebook? Ich könnte Dir so einen Kontakt zu einem sehr engagierten MTBer auf der Insel vermitteln.
Giambattista und seine Freunde haben u.a. wunderbare Trails rund um Nicolosi angelegt und kann Dir sicherlich den einen oder anderen Tip geben.

Amerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## sickgorilla (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
also wenn noch jemand Gpx-Daten und oder Tourenbeschreibungen (in Deutsch od. Englisch) hat, ich hätte auch Interesse ;-)

Leider funzen die Downloads der folgenden Seite nicht mehr: http://www.sizilien-rad.de/radverleih/gps-touren.html


----------



## the.mtb.biker (16. Oktober 2013)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> Hi,
> also wenn noch jemand Gpx-Daten und oder Tourenbeschreibungen (in Deutsch od. Englisch) hat, ich hätte auch Interesse ;-)
> 
> Leider funzen die Downloads der folgenden Seite nicht mehr: http://www.sizilien-rad.de/radverleih/gps-touren.html



Hallo 

Ich habe die sizilien-coast-to-coast gemacht letzte Frühling, von Palermo nach Agrigento in 5 etappen (250km x 5000hm).

Du kannst die gps-tracks finden in meine website am dieser link:
http://www.themtbbiker.com/sicilia-coast-to-coast.html

Es tut mir leid, dass die etappen Beschreibungen sind nur in italienisch, aber meine deutsch ist nicht so gut... :-/  (aber google translator ist ein gut freund ;-))

Wenn brauchst du mehr infos, vielleicht ich kann hilfen dich mit ein bisschen Beratung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickgorilla (16. Oktober 2013)

the.mtb.biker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe die sizilien-coast-to-coast gemacht letzte Frühling, von Palermo nach Agrigento in 5 etappen (250km x 5000hm).



Danke für die Info! 

Suche aber eher Rundtouren...


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2013)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> Leider funzen die Downloads der folgenden Seite nicht mehr: http://www.sizilien-rad.de/radverleih/gps-touren.html



Die Downloads funktionieren, musst nur die Dateiendung in xxx.gpx ändern.


----------



## sickgorilla (17. Oktober 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Downloads funktionieren, musst nur die Dateiendung in xxx.gpx ändern.



Cool danke, 
am Windows-PC gehts mit rechter Maustaste - speichern unter...
am Mac geht´s nicht.

Anyway, jetzt hab ich wenigstens paar Touren!


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2013)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> am Mac geht´s nicht.



Komisch, an meinem Mac schon.


----------

